# The Look on his Face!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1393866/Leopard-jumps-Jeep-photographer-safari.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He better check his drawers.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Only playing around...how cute.

Actually it is neat though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What a big girl its only a cub!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A youngster 1.5 year old. Most likely has been photographed on a regular basis.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there another article ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can tell its a safari park cat not a hunting area one.


----------

